
Show HN: Smocker, a simple and efficient HTTP mock server for functional tests - thiht
https://smocker.dev/
======
thiht
Hey guys :)

My colleague and I just released Smocker[1][2], a mock server we use at our
company to write functional tests of our microservices.

Smocker is tailored for our main use-case: a microservice environment.

After a few months of use in production, we’re pretty confident in its
stability and proud of its main features:

\- Mock declaration as code in YAML instead of JSON. It’s very handy to
declare JSON payloads because you don’t need to escape anything,

\- Great user interface, extremely useful to figure out what’s going on at any
point, in the call history,

\- Dynamic responses system, to compute mock responses dynamically using
templates or Lua,

\- Session system, to be able to import and export the current history and
mock state, a very useful debugging feature.

\- Proxy feature, when some calls don’t need to be mocked but simply
forwarded,

\- Nice documentation[1], we tried to polish it as much as possible,

\- Good overall performances, we used other solutions before and sometimes had
latency or crash issues from the mock server.

We hope it can be useful to others!

[1]: [https://smocker.dev/](https://smocker.dev/) [2]:
[https://github.com/Thiht/smocker](https://github.com/Thiht/smocker) [3]:
[https://www.mock-server.com/](https://www.mock-server.com/)

------
matcornic
Nice

